# I'm New



## SkylinexBleedsxRed (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi board,
I am a new member here and a new member of being owner to a hedgehog. I had bought a hedgehog last night from craigslist from a couple. My story starts with wanting to have one since I was little when I became a fan of Sonic The Hedgehog. I have been looking for one for about a few weeks in a serious aspect because I never thought much about buying one before. Well, I finally got around to it. 
I went to go and pick him up last night and didn't think much of it until I had got home. I realized that he didn't have any ears. I then thought that it was sweet of me to rescue a disabled hedgehog. It isn't fair. What if it were you, And no one wanted you because of an ailment. So, I decided to keep him. He is living in a mobile home right now. I went out and bought him a huge cage with a wheel and tube. He is living high off the hog(No pun intended). I am just worried about him having no ears. Can they hear? Is this bad? He also tends to go to the bathroom a lot when I take him out and try to hold him? Is that normal to go to the bathroom on you? I looked up hedgehogs and tons of information, But it didn't answer my questions about ears at all or even bathroom habits. So, I am wondering about this. Should I take him to the vet for a checkup? I hope that someone can help me with some issues. 
Thanks.
Hope to get to know this board.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi there!

A more experienced member will come along and chime in on your hedgie's lack of ears, but I can answer the potty question.

It is totally normal for them to use the restroom while out playing, esp within the first half-hour upon being out of the cage. I know my little guy likes to get his business done within the first 15 minutes after I wake him up most times. To avoid getting his leavings on me, I bought a small modular playpen for him and set it up over a folded fleece blanket. He does his thing, and then I get him out to play and wash the blanket.

For the best hedgehog care info I've ever found, browse the forum stickies here at HHC, this forum is better than any book you'd find in a store. ^_^

Congrats on your new addition!

~Katie


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats on the new hedgie and kudos to you for taking him in  .
Can you get some pics of him? Does he huff and puff when you speak to him?
A vet. checkup would be awesome.


----------



## SkylinexBleedsxRed (Mar 5, 2010)

Good day, 
Thank You both for the responses. Aww, Larry, Thanks a lot. I am going to try and take him to the vet on Monday and see what they can do for him. He only manages to freak out, So to speak, When I go to pick him up in his cage. When I take him out, He doesn't shy away or make a noise. He is squirmy when I let him out though. I am guessing that it is because he is frightened. I assume that it takes time for him to adjust to people and his new hut. :?: Yes, I do have some pictures that I could share. He is six months old and have named him Sonic.  Here he is:


























LoL, My dog doesn't know what to make of him:


----------



## patricksnead24 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi All,

I am also newbi here. :mrgreen: 

Thanks,


----------

